# fender and quarter emblem templates needed



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm converting a 66 LeMans to a GTO. I need templates so that I can mount the emblems on the front fenders and rear quarters correctly. Thx


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What year?


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry - its a 1966. Thanks


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

help - running out of time - need to drill holes before painting!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe someone can take measurements so you you can at least get them close. You can look at a bunch of pics too.


----------



## 1966zeige (Jun 17, 2010)

I used lemans fenders for my 66 GTO and found that the holes for the Lemans badge was in the the same place as the GTO badge on my junk fenders, The GTO badge bolted right on may have had to fill a hole. AMES or Paddock sells factory rear quarter panel templates for the rear badges, had to use those also worked fine.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've got the fronts figured out. Any 66 owners out there give me two quick measurements for the rears? I'm looking for distance from the rear of the car to the first emblem hole, and from the top of the quarter down to the same hole. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

1966zeige said:


> I used lemans fenders for my 66 GTO and found that the holes for the Lemans badge was in the the same place as the GTO badge on my junk fenders, The GTO badge bolted right on may have had to fill a hole. AMES or Paddock sells factory rear quarter panel templates for the rear badges, had to use those also worked fine.


Do you still have the templates? I just called Ames and they don't sell them (or no longer do) and Paddock is out of business. 

I'm in a similar situation with a '67 LeMans convertible except I'm out of paint, so really would like to get those 12 drill holes on each side right the first time...

I've googled everywhere as well as trying multiple forums. Any help would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Jonwilkerson (Jul 10, 2009)

You can get good templates from The Parts Place. I got some from them recently.


----------

